# Audi TT mk1 build/progress thread (pic heavy)



## Robertpunton3 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi everyone, new member here. I got my tt in February 2014 but due to having a 2 year old and my mrs just passing her test, any sort of modifications have been put on hold. Anyway back to the car. It's a 225 bam in avus silver and was completely standard.
Il let the pictures do the talking. 

This was my last car:











The tt




























I done a few photoshops to see how it will look 





























So hopefully it turns out like that. Any comments welcome and appreciated


----------



## Robertpunton3 (Jul 31, 2012)

So my plan was to do as much as I could in one weekend to change the way the car looked drastically in one go but I ended up getting a puncture. Instead of buying another tyre I decided just to give the twists a refurb. 

How they started 









Taped up for filling 










Filling the kerb marks 










Sanding back










Filler primer










You are my sunshine!










Primer










Painted 










Cut, polished, sealed 










On the car


----------



## Robertpunton3 (Jul 31, 2012)

Totally forgot I had this. So I've done a few things. Had the Porsche wheels on for a while but just felt that 17s were too small so I took them back off and stuck the standard ones back on. My brother in law has just started a powdercoating business so I've had him refurb them in gunmetal, they're now up for sale



















I had some lens tint lying around from my old golf so tinted my indicators because I was bored 
From this 










To this 



























Next I painted my front badge satin black 


















I think it looks better. 

I won an amd recirc valve off eBay for an absolute steal at £12.50 and when it came it looked in great condition


















All in all it sounds a little louder and works perfect.

Next I had been thinking about getting a quick release steering wheel because I'm young and I want it, anyways, I happened apon a guy who buys and sells cars who had a tt sitting with an aftermarket steering wheel in it. After a few texts he was up for swapping for my standard wheel no cash involved. Only catch is the wheel is a TRD but it's a momo boss which would have cost me more than a second hand standard wheel. I will be replacing the wheel but as of now I'm happy with it 

















I also fitted a boost guage in my air vent. Unfortunately the guage came with wires and vac line that was about 10cm too short so I've had to mount it in the passenger vent for now but will move it when I get longer hose.













































Today I gave it a wash and waxed with G3 Supergloss wax


----------



## Robertpunton3 (Jul 31, 2012)

My brother in law and I decided we'd give wrapping a go and wrapped my roof. Actually turned out a lot better than either of us expected


----------



## Robertpunton3 (Jul 31, 2012)

Went on an anniversary break with my wife to Amsterdam so got the coilovers fitted while I was away. They're just kf ak streets pretty cheap but so far so good 

















my brother in laws company sticker. 



















I had a set of mkiv golf side skirts lying around that I wasn't using and I quite like the look of side skirt extensions, so got the dremel and out started cutting them up. After lots of cutting and sanding they started to look how I wanted them.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Side skirt additions are an original update - looking great!


----------



## Robertpunton3 (Jul 31, 2012)

I wasn't aware they came as an option, I just really liked the look of them on other cars and thought they'd be worth a shot


----------



## dave9107 (Feb 4, 2014)

Where did you get that silver ring for the boost guage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave9107 (Feb 4, 2014)

Desperately looking for one if you have any insight as to where i can get one, it would be much appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertpunton3 (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry I took so long to get back to you I was positive I replied to this. Anyways I just spent the last half hour looking through eBay UK trying to find it again and I managed 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122210125082 

I hope this is of some use to you. Again I apologise for the delay


----------



## dave9107 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you so much! I think thats why i havent been able to find them on ebay, im from the us lol. Thanks again, just ordered one. Nice TT btw!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertpunton3 (Jul 31, 2012)

dave9107 said:


> Thank you so much! I think thats why i havent been able to find them on ebay, im from the us lol. Thanks again, just ordered one. Nice TT btw!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad I could help. Thanks! I hope my ****ty attempt at a guide will give you some assistance when fitting it.


----------

